# DIRECTV for Android App v2.2.3 Issues & Discussion



## Sgt. Slaughter

Well I was presented with 2.2.3 update and the release notes are the same as they were for the previous release....

BUT.....there was one big change I noticed!

Streaming video on my EVO 4G LTE in the app WORKED!!! No more error message when trying to play video!


The only thing I noticed is that even over my home WiFi which is over 20Mb down connection, the start of every video is very very blocky and that lasts for a few seconds before clearing up...


----------



## NR4P

Motorola Atrix V2.3.6

At a hotel, download speed is 1.04 mbps, latency is 67.4 ms and the app is slow loading lists and posters, very sluggish and nothing will play.


----------



## kiknwing

Streaming no longer works on my stock Samsung Galaxy Nexus (4.1), get a 5100 error message. App won't load when connected to a wifi network. Then as NR4P said, the app is sluggish. Tried uninstalling and re-installing the app but that did not help.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

What are you doing when its sluggish?....app for me shows no sluggishness tbh...just the issue with the initial buffering of the videos is only thing I show this far...


----------



## stsrep

App still works for me on my unlocked Samsung Galaxy Nexus running ICS 4.0.4.
Still won't run on my LePanII running ICS 4.0.4 but worked when it was HC.


----------



## kiknwing

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> What are you doing when its sluggish?....app for me shows no sluggishness tbh...just the issue with the initial buffering of the videos is only thing I show this far...


When playback of a video fails, that is when things slow down. Scrolling becomes very slow at that point and longer "loading" screens. If I don't try and play a video, the app is fine.


----------



## Bill Broderick

It's now working on my DROID 4 (running ICS) as well. When I got ICS on Monday, I tried the DirecTV app to see if it would work, but it didn't. I don't know if this update will work for DROID 4 owners who haven't gotten ICS yet or not. If not, unless there is a problem with the ICS Soak Test which is taking place right now, you should be getting it within a week or two.


----------



## narcolept

Video now plays fine on stock Rezound running ICS. Will test on Xoom running Jellybean later.


----------



## Altcool

Nexus 7 Running 4.1.1 over wifi Android App v2.2.3 when trying to " watch on phone" the app reports "Unfortunately, DirecTV has stopped."


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Altcool said:


> Nexus 7 Running 4.1.1 over wifi Android App v2.2.3 when trying to " watch on phone" the app reports "Unfortunately, DirecTV has stopped."


wonder if this is a screen size related thing or if its an android version related since your on JB there...Anyone got a Note to test this on?....

Good to see it working on other devices it wasn't before like the Droid4, along side my EVOLTE!! baby steps, but were getting there!  Ton of devices to support for here, but progress is at least being made! 

Now we just need nomad...


----------



## dettxw

narcolept said:


> Video now plays fine on stock Rezound running ICS. Will test on Xoom running Jellybean later.


Finally got around to attempting to play some video and the non-trailer stuff finally works on the Rezound with ICS.


----------



## sdirv

dettxw said:


> Finally got around to attempting to play some video and the non-trailer stuff finally works on the Rezound with ICS.


Works fine on my Razr M with ICS, doesn't show content (other than trailers) on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 with ICS.


----------



## Bill Broderick

I previously reported that video is working on my DROID 4 w/ICS. That is no longer the case. I don't know if I previously screwed up and watched HBO GO (which does work) instead of the DirecTV app or if it did actually work on the DROID 4 for a short period of time, before it stopped working.

Regardless, as of 10/10/12, video from the DirecTV app does NOT work on a DROID 4 w/ICS.



Bill Broderick said:


> It's now working on my DROID 4 (running ICS) as well. When I got ICS on Monday, I tried the DirecTV app to see if it would work, but it didn't. I don't know if this update will work for DROID 4 owners who haven't gotten ICS yet or not. If not, unless there is a problem with the ICS Soak Test which is taking place right now, you should be getting it within a week or two.


----------



## DJConan

Altcool said:


> Nexus 7 Running 4.1.1 over wifi Android App v2.2.3 when trying to " watch on phone" the app reports "Unfortunately, DirecTV has stopped."


I just tried the app Nexus 7. Looks like months later, it is still not working. I have the same problem.


----------



## Shades228

DJConan said:


> I just tried the app Nexus 7. Looks like months later, it is still not working. I have the same problem.


I'm not a developer in any way so I could be very wrong but I think that it may have to do with the DPI of the screen.


----------



## kiknwing

Shades228 said:


> I'm not a developer in any way so I could be very wrong but I think that it may have to do with the DPI of the screen.


Wish it was that easy of a fix but unfortunately the problem affects all devices running 4.1+. My galaxy nexus running 4.0 could play videos just fine, but with the 4.1 update nothing will play.


----------



## Fluthy

Are we Android users ever going to get an app more like iOS?


----------



## sdirv

WOW...haven;t looked at the app for a while, but this morning i see that instead of the 6 channels it said I subscribe to before, now it's showing 30 channels available...

So....looks like we're getting some progress.....

On my Razr M running ICS I get an error message though telling me they are experiencing technical difficulties and they are not able to start a stream.

On my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 I get the same thing I always did.....the D* app just stops when I try to watch anything.


----------



## stsrep

Same for me on LPII tablet this app won't stream anything but previews.
This works great however with the IPAD app on my IPAD 2.


----------



## sdirv

No longer getting the dialog telling me that a stream can't be started due to technical difficulties....

Now I'm getting a dialog telling me that there's a problem with media player.

AT least we're seeing some progress....I went from having 6 channels I couldn't watch to now having 30 channels I can't watch....:lol:


----------



## 5wahzoo

great input, will continue to stay tuned. I have the HTC Inspire, soon to upgrade. Thinking of the Galaxy Note II any one using this phone with this ap?


----------



## kimboviper

thank god directv app works on my nexus 7 for live tv now!!!


----------



## sdirv

sdirv said:


> Works fine on my Razr M with ICS, doesn't show content (other than trailers) on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 with ICS.


just spent almost a week in the hospital, worked great on my tablet....kicked the ass of the hospital's cable


----------



## Strog

kimboviper said:


> thank god directv app works on my nexus 7 for live tv now!!!


Do you see an option to watch on demand moveis on your Nexus 7? I see it on the iPad, it would be nice to have it on Android as well.


----------



## gregchak

Fluthy said:


> Are we Android users ever going to get an app more like iOS?


+1


----------



## synpse

I LOVE the new Android App. The option to Watch LIVE TV while on home/wifi network is awesome! The stream comes from the internet, and not my receiver.. as my HR-24 network cable was unplugged when I was watching a hockey game Sunday.

NHL Network worked on my phone, while it was blacked out due to being on another channel, on my home HR-24 receiver !!! Awesome!!





Finally, some satisfaction from DirecTV.


----------



## stususs

I will be traveling overseas in the spring. Will the watch live tv portion of my DirecTV android app work while I am in Europe. Will I be able to watch the MLB network or the NBC Sports Channel if I have a wifi connection while in Europe?

And, in related, off-topic questions:
1. Does the Sirius/XM android app work overseas so that I will be able to listen to live baseball games?
2. Does an over the air radio app live TuneIn Radio permit me to listen to American over the air radio feeds while I am overseas?


----------



## Bluegrassman

Not sure if this is the right place, but don't see another..
Would love to have remote control features included in the DirecTV official app like some cable competitors have. For now, having to use 2 different apps. The official app for setting recordings/streaming, and another 3rd party app to enable remote control features on my phone. This is an unbelievably handy feature!


----------



## Golfman

I dont know if this is the right thread but it was the closest one I could find.

I went to the Google App Store to get the latest version of DirecTv Android App for Tablets and downloaded what was presented, ver 1.1.3 to my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1. The date on it is 3/7/13.

I've been playing with it for well over a week and cannot get streaming to work. Keep getting technical issues error 5101 although I can stream trailers with no problems.

Called d* tech support and got what I considered to be the run around. Was told there were connection issues and d* was working on them and I should keep trying. Checked the discussion threads on d* web site and found that this problem has been around for a while.

So:

What is the most current ver of the Android app for tablets? Is it 1.1.3 or 2.2.3? If its 2.2.3, how do I get it into my device?

Does the most current ver stream with Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1?

Any info or help will be appreciated.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Golfman said:


> I dont know if this is the right thread but it was the closest one I could find.
> 
> I went to the Google App Store to get the latest version of DirecTv Android App for Tablets and downloaded what was presented, ver 1.1.3 to my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1. The date on it is 3/7/13.
> 
> I've been playing with it for well over a week and cannot get streaming to work. Keep getting technical issues error 5101 although I can stream trailers with no problems.
> 
> Called d* tech support and got what I considered to be the run around. Was told there were connection issues and d* was working on them and I should keep trying. Checked the discussion threads on d* web site and found that this problem has been around for a while.
> 
> So:
> 
> What is the most current ver of the Android app for tablets? Is it 1.1.3 or 2.2.3? If its 2.2.3, how do I get it into my device?
> 
> Does the most current ver stream with Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1?
> 
> Any info or help will be appreciated.


This isn't the tablet app you are searching for. This is for phones. You found it in the other thread.


----------



## Sammycomelately

Yes, I have a new HR44, so I am looking at using the Directv Android 3.0 app more. They just updated this to 3.0 recently, I realize the thread title is for 2.x but I didn't see a new 3.0 problem thread yet. I did not spend time with the 2.x version becasue I had no home DVR receivers before.

Problem, while at home, I click the 3 bar menu and near the bottom it says "Out of Home" and under that "Receiver: No Receiver". If I click Receiver:No Receiver I get "Receiver Error We are unable to retreive your receivers. OK" In the background really dim is the statement " Heres a list of your receivers. Only receivers that are HR24 or higher and connected to your home WiFi network can be controlled by by your device. Receivers listed in grey were not found on your home network. If any receiver in grey is in fact connected, you can manually enter its ip address by tapping the receiver. ..." the rest of the message is covered up by the "Receiver Error We are unable..." pop up and when OK is pressed you are sent back home.

Does this actually work for anyone else?

I have tried the phone app on two devices, with the same behaviour. The HR44 shows a valid home IP number and seems to receive schedule requests entered while away from home so its internet is working. The Android devices are connected to the home WiFi and can browse the internet through wifi while at home. I have only one WiFi network it is a very simple network setup. I tried erasing the application cache and data, uninstalling the Directv phone app and reinstalling but it still doesn't list my receivers?

Any other ideas to try?

The Tablet app1.2.3 is on the one of the same (N7 2012) devices above, and it lists my HR44 name in its Receiver Control. It's Remote Control feature works when I am inside the home network.

Its like the Phone app is not reading all of my account to find the name of the receiver?


----------



## Sammycomelately

Sammycomelately said:


> The Tablet app1.2.3 is on the one of the same (N7 2012) devices above, and it lists my HR44 name in its Receiver Control. It's Remote Control feature works when I am inside the home network. Its like the Phone app is not reading all of my account to find the name of the receiver?


I tried the 3.0 client on a 3rd Android device, a non rooted stock S4. Same behavior.

A new item I noticed is that I can schedule a show to record, and it knows about my recorder and name in that area of the program?


----------



## dlleno

Anyone have problems with the app crashing? Mine loads and finds all dvrs but won't go any further. It just crashes the app. Galaxy s3. Btw, geniego works with a pc.


----------



## mrdobolina

I have a Galaxy S3, DirecTV App version 3.0.0 and my phone also does not see my receivers when I am at home on my home network. I have an HR44, and HR24, and an HR22. I'm pretty sure the app saw my receivers when the HR44 was installed about 3 weeks ago, but not anymore. 

My GenieGo app works on my phone - it sees all of the DVRs and I am able to prepare and download shows to my GS3. We also have an iPad 2 (still on iOS 6) that has both apps and works flawlessly on the home network. 

Is this a known issue with 3.0.0 Android app??


----------



## dlleno

I have to inject here that it was my phones problem. I did a factory reset and now geniego works.


----------



## gully_foyle

I actually have no use for streaming video on my phone. But I do use the phone's DirecTV app for program scheduling from time to time and somewhere in the last few updates this has become nearly unusable.

For example:

The channel list has no index, you have to scroill through all 1000 channels every time ("menu" takes you to the top menu).
After searching for a program, I often get no useful description fo the program content. Was searching for the Dodger game, and I got two listings at different times with the same title (or at least that part of the title that was onscreen). I would guess that one of them was the pre-game and one was the game, given the times, but no duration or content info was shown.

This on a Samsung S4, which should be able to display more.

The app seems designed solely for folks who want to vlew PPV on their phone, but the utilty for other purposes just isn't there anymore.


----------



## dlleno

+1 on that. It reads too high on the bait and swith meter...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

gully_foyle said:


> The app seems designed solely for folks who want to vlew PPV on their phone, but the utilty for other purposes just isn't there anymore.


Actually....the best adaptation of GenieGo is on a tablet - simply a more viewable screen size for recordings. PPV has little to do with it....any recordings can be taken along with you to view when/where you want - without any Internet dependence - unless streaming is your desire.


----------



## dennisj00

I don't thing GG transcodes OTA, VODs, PPVs at the current time.


----------



## thebigeazy

I turned on my ASUS Android tablet this morning and the DIRECTV app updated to version 3.2.004. 

It now has a built-in remote control, when connected to the receiver. Page 2 of the app is a small remote control, which offers everything your DTV remote does. It also shows your "Playlist" and other items on the receiver. The menu still shows "ON Phone" and not "On Tablet" but it still plays great.

The response on the tablet is good. The only problem I have is learn-as-you-go, no instructions as I could find.


----------



## VelvetUn

thebigeazy said:


> (Modified Post) It also shows your "Playlist" and other items on the receiver.


What receivers do you have connected to your network and how are you setup? I have an HR-24 and HR-34 connected via DECA. The app says my phone, which is connected via wi-fi to my network, says I am not on the network. I would really like to use my phone to watch stuff on my the playlists. Thanks, any help is appreciated.


----------



## peds48

VelvetUn said:


> What receivers do you have connected to your network and how are you setup? I have an HR-24 and HR-34 connected via DECA. The app says my phone, which is connected via wi-fi to my network, says I am not on the network. I would really like to use my phone to watch stuff on my the playlists. Thanks, any help is appreciated.


Do you have a GenieGo?


----------



## marty45714

Can someone help me with an issue? I have the latest app (Nov 21 release). Every time I start the app, my receiver is greyed out, and I have to verify the IP manually. This works, and I can control the receiver afterwards, but I have to do this repeatedly every time I start the app. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## marty45714

Forgot to mention, I have an HR34-700 Genie. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

marty45714 said:


> Can someone help me with an issue? I have the latest app (Nov 21 release). Every time I start the app, my receiver is greyed out, and I have to verify the IP manually. This works, and I can control the receiver afterwards, but I have to do this repeatedly every time I start the app. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


It takes about 30 seconds for the app to find the receiver. perhaps you are not waiting long enough.....


----------



## marty45714

Unfortunately, that didn't help. I've been in the app the last 2 minutes checking the receiver periodically, waiting for it un-grey. No luck. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. 

It takes about 30 seconds for the app to find the receiver. perhaps you are not waiting long enough.....


Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## marty45714

Can anyone confirm if the application team monitors this forum? I looked on the DirecTV technical forums and several people are reporting this same issue. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BubblePuppy

marty45714 said:


> Unfortunately, that didn't help. I've been in the app the last 2 minutes checking the receiver periodically, waiting for it un-grey. No luck. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


Your complaint seems to be the number one complaint in the reviews about this recent update. Seems everyone using this update has the same issue. Then there is a tie between the pathetic remote and streaming is broken. Directv needs to issue a update to fix these issues.


----------



## thebigeazy

After I posted, I also had the same log-in problem. The receiver is grayed-out and I need to reenter the IP address. I have an HR24-100 receiver. The app works great once I can link it to the receiver. As I mentioned in my post, setup instructions would be helpful.


----------



## thebigeazy

Afterthought, I am using a Powerline adapter throughout my house. All of my DTV receivers and computers are linked via Powerline. The wi-fi in some of the rooms in my house is poor at best!


----------



## VelvetUn

peds48 said:


> Do you have a GenieGo?


I logged out of the app and signed back in and then had to manually enter in my IP address. That worked at least for the HR34.

Are all shows in the playlist supposed to be viewable on a phone/tablet? I tried two different ones and it says the "show is currently not available On Demand on your Phone."

I thought the point of having the playlist available on the app was so you could watch recorded content on any device. Is DirecTV requiring the purchase of a GenieGo just to view content in an individual's playlist on a mobile device while on his or her home network? If so, that seems to defeat the purpose of allowing the playlist to be viewed in the app.


----------



## dlleno

I have very little use for the app; I use it rarely to schedule a recording from OOH when I've forgotten to do so before leaving home, but thats about it. There' just too many hands in my pocket as regards streaming remote. i.e. the content that is so licensed is such a small subset of what is available in-home, and understanding what is and is not licensed is so confusing to me that I just gave up on it for that purpose. I do use GenieGo, however, for remote streaming, and thats much closer to meeting my needs becuase it gives me access to content I've already chosen to record. the content they promote for live streaming is just never of interest. BTW If you want remote control of a receiver via your mobile device, there are attractive options out there free in the playstore (I use one called "remote lite").

so... yea the remote streaming that is promoted for the directv app itself is about *downloading *content from the directv website to your device, and is restricted to only that content that they have chosen, licensed or is legal for them to do so. GenieGo is an altogether different solution requiring a separate piece of hardware on your home network that transcodes recorded DVR content into low resolution format, and either *uploads* it to your mobile device while OOH via the pubilc internet, or *downloads* a copy onto your device via your home network.

ALso, I saw a comment earlier about an IP interface to the power distribution in the home. at best, this may or may not work, i.e YMMV and I dont think it is supported by Directv. at worst, it will be unreliable and in any case it wikl place all of your network activity onto the power distribution wires in your home, which of course do not stop at the boundaries of your property


----------



## peds48

VelvetUn said:


> I logged out of the app and signed back in and then had to manually enter in my IP address. That worked at least for the HR34.
> 
> 1. Are all shows in the playlist supposed to be viewable on a phone/tablet? I tried two different ones and it says the "show is currently not available On Demand on your Phone."
> 
> 2. I thought the point of having the playlist available on the app was so you could watch recorded content on any device. Is DirecTV requiring the purchase of a GenieGo just to view content in an individual's playlist on a mobile device while on his or her home network? If so, that seems to defeat the purpose of allowing the playlist to be viewed in the app.


1. Because you need the GenieGo 
2. The playlist is there so you can use it as a "remote". find your show on the playlist and select "watch on TV"


----------



## VelvetUn

peds48 said:


> 1. Because you need the GenieGo
> 2. The playlist is there so you can use it as a "remote". find your show on the playlist and select "watch on TV"


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

peds48 said:


> It takes about 30 seconds for the app to find the receiver. perhaps you are not waiting long enough.....





thebigeazy said:


> After I posted, I also had the same log-in problem. The receiver is grayed-out and I need to reenter the IP address. I have an HR24-100 receiver. The app works great once I can link it to the receiver. As I mentioned in my post, setup instructions would be helpful.


It sounds like something other than the app itself is causing issues...as I see none of those symptoms.

What is known is that the firmware on certain HD DVRs _*might*_ impact app operation...at least until a fix is implemented.

A few considerations:

1) Try rebooting the HD DVR that is showing a delay in connectivity.
2) Try rebooting the device with the app on it.
3) IF #1 and #2 don't change the results...try a reinstall of _*the latest*_ DirecTV app for your device.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> Your complaint seems to be the number one complaint in the reviews about this recent update. Seems everyone using this update has the same issue. Then there is a tie between the pathetic remote and streaming is broken. Directv needs to issue a update to fix these issues.


Yet not everyone is seeing these same symptoms. This has not happened at all - yesterday it was being used for more than 6 hours without any of these things occurring. That implies something else (besides the app) might be contributing, otherwise _*everyone*_ would see the same thing...and all the time.


----------



## mrdobolina

I was having the same issues with the latest update to the DirecTV app. I updated the app, and it was no longer detecting my receivers. I put in each receiver's IP address and validated them which got it working. Next time I used the app, it again did not see any of my receivers. Last night I cleared all data, deleted the app, and reinstalled it. Immediately after I logged in to the app, it saw all of my receivers without me having to validate IPs.

I use a Samsung GS III.


----------



## BubblePuppy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yet not everyone is seeing these same symptoms. This has not happened at all - yesterday it was being used for more than 6 hours without any of these things occurring. *That implies something else (besides the app) might be contributing, otherwise every*.


And that may not be true for everyone having issues. As the post above this seems to indicate just updating without clearing the cache maybe the issue, which is an issue connected with the app update. If clearing the cache is required for the proper functioning of the app then the developers failed to included that bit of information in the update information.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> And that may not be true for everyone having issues. As the post above this seems to indicate just updating without clearing the cache maybe the issue, which is an issue connected with the app update. If clearing the cache is required for the proper functioning of the app then the developers failed to included that bit of information in the update information.


Thanks - agree.

My point was there could be secondary obstacles, and you named a good one as an example.


----------



## acostapimps

When I try to use the Directv android app and go to the remote control icon, it says "no receivers found" Then I tried to manually add ip address for each receiver but it doesn't work, all it shows is the loading screen and nothing else, I checked streaming on cellular but nothing works in regards to networked receiver detection, But when I use the app again using wifi it instantly recognize it, meaning it works on wifi but not on cellular 4G LTE, Using on Note 2.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BubblePuppy

In the app description it is stated that wifi is needed for certain functions, the remote is one of those functions.


----------



## BubblePuppy

It appears that the update to the update fixed the issue. After clearing the cache, which didn't solve the ip retention issue before the recent first update, fixed the ip search and retention.
Interestingly, the app for tablets has always found and retained the ip addresses of my dvrs on my Note2. Now both apps work fine.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> It appears that the update to the update fixed the issue. After clearing the cache, which didn't solve the ip retention issue before the recent first update.
> Interestingly, the app for tablets has always found and retained the ip addresses of my dvrs on my Note2. Now both apps work fine.


Same experiences here.


----------



## marty45714

I seem to still be having the issue even after taking the November 26th update, plus clearing the data and cache. Can you tell me what I need to do? I still have to put in the IP address manually each time I start the app, or the receiver will remain greyed out.


----------



## mrdobolina

Perhaps clear data/cache and then uninstall and reinstall the app, marty. That's what worked for me.


----------



## marty45714

I'm gonna give this a shot tonight. Some even suggested a reboot in between. It won't hurt anything...


----------



## BubblePuppy

There is a new update to the previous updates that is supposed to fix the ip retention and detection issues. Just downloaded it but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## thebigeazy

The app updated tonight and it does fix the ip retention issue. It is running an an ASUS 7" Memo tablet with no problems.


----------



## marty45714

Just confirming what others have shared. I deleted the cache and data for the app, reinstalled the app, and since verifying my IP address once, it is now reconnecting to the receiver every time I restart the app. Thanks everyone for the suggestions. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Struff

I have two HD DVRs on my network and neither my primary phone or primary tablet have EVER found either unless I manually enter the IP addresses every time.


----------



## balboadave

There are two DirecTV apps. The one for tablets worked for me perfectly. It even worked on my phone, although the screen didn't fit. The updated phone app would not recognize my WiFi network, and forgot the settings when entered manually. I deleted the phone app, re-installed it, and it works like it should, recognizing my receivers right away.


----------



## Bohica

Where is the default Android storage location for the GenieGo app? I can seem to find it with my file explorer.


----------



## kbxm

I'm still having issues with the Android app and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on getting it working. Keep in mind the iPhone and iPad apps both work fine.

The app sees the IP but if I try to stream all but a small number of programs it tells me that I have to enable access (which has already been done) and tells me that "No Connected Receivers Found". If I go into the settings it shows the IP status as Valid/Found Receiver.

Signal strength is not an issue nor is network speed in the house, I'm wired for gigabit and have the wireless point in my office about 15 feet LOS to the device.

I've done pretty much everything listed here. Cleared the cache, deleted and re-installed the app etc. Still no go.

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'm all ears.

Thx


----------



## hasan

I just checked the version on my Galaxy S4 and it is version 3.3.005

It picks up all 3 of my DVrs (HR44 and 2 HR24s)

I have scheduled recordings with the app and watched some live TV with it, without issue.

I haven't found a single program from my Playlist that says anything other than, "This show is currently not available On Demand on your Phone", when I attempt to "Watch on Phone"

So, watching some stuff live from the Guide works fine, but watching my own recordings does not appear to work...it doesn't look buggy, it looks like something is missing from the process to actually let me watch my own recordings.
(I am on WIFI, in the house). I really don't care much about that feature, as I'm unlikely to watch TV on a screen that small.


----------



## Beerstalker

You need a Genie Go in order to watch your recordings on your phone/tablet.


----------



## peds48

Beerstalker said:


> You need a Genie Go in order to watch your recordings on your phone/tablet.


Yep, it actually tells you the first time you go to the playlist


----------



## hasan

peds48 said:


> Yep, it actually tells you the first time you go to the playlist


I've had the app a long time, I must have missed that. Again, I don't much care about that feature on a phone.


----------



## peds48

hasan said:


> I've had the app a long time, I must have missed that. Again, I don't much care about that feature on a phone.


I was referring to the tablet


----------



## peds48

*New update to the DirecTV app for iPad V 2.4.5*


*Fixed the Guide not populating when scrolling *
*Fixed performance issues with app start up and the guide*
*Fixed playlist delete (tap and hold a poster to delete)*
*Additional bug fixes *


----------



## Drucifer

I'm getting an Android tablet soon and I wanted to test out some apps on a PC Android Emulator, YouWave. But all I get with the DirecTV app is a short viewing popup about 'DirecTV Is Not Responding'. And then screen turns solid black.


----------



## trdrjeff

IDK about the tablet app, but the Android Phone app is useless for scheduling recordings. Used to work great but for a long while now once you find something in the guide to record it just circle of deaths forever.


----------



## BubblePuppy

I don't know which versions you are running but I have the phone app version 3.3.011 and the tablet app version 2.2.7 on my Note2. I just set recordings using both apps on my living room and bedroom dvrs and both are recording. 
The only suggestion I can make is to uninstall and reinstall. Clean caches and start fresh.


----------



## trdrjeff

I have cleared the cache & data but without improvement, I'll try the uninstall. Moto X running 4.4.2, DirecTV app 3.3.011


----------



## trdrjeff

That seems to have worked, thanks BP! :righton:


----------



## BubblePuppy

trdrjeff said:


> That seems to have worked, thanks BP! :righton:


I wasn't 100% sure it would solve your issue, but I'm glad it did. That is one of my first problem solving methods when it comes to phone and phone app issues, besides doing a full wipe and a complete re-install of everything, rom included.


----------



## LI-SVT

Program too big for Android

Has anyone ever seen an issue where long recordings, 4 + hours, will not transfer to an Android phone? The Android phone I am using is an HTC Droid Incredible 2 running Android 2.3. These same recordings transfer fine to an iPhone 3GS and iPhone 4S.

I would like to upgrade the HTC to a newer model running Android 4.X. I am considering a Note 2/3 or a Nexus 5.


----------



## matty8199

Is anyone else seeing a 'DirecTV has stopped' message when trying to do pretty much anything? Occasionally I can get it to work long enough to schedule a recording, but it seems after so many seconds it always crashes, no matter what I'm trying to do...


----------



## mrro82

When the hell are they gonna update the android apps for lollipop? This is nuts. Sunday Ticket app was updated a couple of days if that after the lollipop update. Genie Go or their own DirecTV app? Not so much. wtf?


----------



## mrro82

1 down. 1 to go. DirecTV app updated for lollipop today.


----------



## Drucifer

It stopped opening on my Asus Model ME172V, Android: v4.1.1. Software stated your app version no longer supported. Please download latest version. Go to Google and get message my device is not compatible for this version.

Nice update!


----------



## dod1450

VelvetUn said:


> Thank you for clarifying.


 The GEnieGo box is use for OUT OF HOME service. Directv has not upgraded the DVR to transfer the OOH from the Geniego box to the DVR.


----------



## KyL416

Drucifer said:


> It stopped opening on my Asus Model ME172V, Android: v4.1.1. Software stated your app version no longer supported. Please download latest version. Go to Google and get message my device is not compatible for this version.


The latest update I see in Google Play for both Tablets and Phones are dated May 4th. My Tablet is running Lollipop so I can't reproduce it on the tablet app, but for the phone app, it's still working just fine on my Galaxy S2 running Android 4.1.2. (4.1.2 and 4.1.1. are on API 16, and it's extremely rare for something to be cutoff within the same API)

I just downloaded the apk file for the tablet app and decompiled it, it should support Android as low as version 4.0 (API 14). Maybe there's some other requirement not being met.

Can you go into the settings for your tablet, go to where it lists Applications, and post the version of the DirecTV app you have installed as well as what version of Google Play Services is installed?


----------



## Drucifer

KyL416 said:


> . . . .
> 
> Can you go into the settings for your tablet, go to where it lists Applications, and post the version of the DirecTV app you have installed as well as what version of Google Play Services is installed?


v4.2.104


----------



## KyL416

That version came out back in September, the latest version is 4.4.104 which came out in early May. The app's Manifest file says it should work with the version of Android installed on your tablet, so there has to be something else blocking Google Play from letting you install it.

It might be the lack of GPS on your tablet, starting with version 4.3.008, which came out in November, they added support for live streaming of the NBC O&O's which required them to add GPS and other location requirements to the app's properties. (Since then, they also added support for the ABC and Fox O&Os along with a few other channels that require location services for blackouts)


----------



## Drucifer

So it is lack of having the GPS location for my bed that is making this app useless for me.

How nice.


----------



## KyL416

If you want to try something, you can try downloading the latest apk file directly from APKPure and installing it manually:
https://apkpure.com/directv-for-tablets/com.directv.navigator?hl=en

This site is safe, they do not modify the app at all, they just download it directly from Google Play's servers and keep an archive. (Just to be sure I took my own local copy and compared it to the one from APKPure, there is no difference at all in the code)

However, I don't know how it will react to the lack of GPS if you try to watch something that requires geo location.


----------



## Drucifer

KyL416 said:


> If you want to try something, you can try downloading the latest apk file directly from APKPure and installing it manually:
> https://apkpure.com/directv-for-tablets/com.directv.navigator?hl=en
> 
> This site is safe, they do not modify the app at all, they just download it directly from Google Play's servers and keep an archive. (Just to be sure I took my own local copy and compared it to the one from APKPure, there is no difference at all in the code)
> 
> However, I don't know how it will react to the lack of GPS if you try to watch something that requires geo location.


App appears to be gone. Found and installed.

I don't watch anything on the tablet. I just use it to setup recordings on any DVR in my home.


----------



## texasbrit

Latest DirecTV for android release 4.5.011 produces "DirecTV has stopped" message on many users' tablets and phones. 4.5.010 was OK but there's no way to go back.


----------



## Drucifer

Will the Android DirecTV App work in an Android emulator on a PC?

And while I am at it -- is there a DirecTV App for the Win10 Apps in the works?


----------



## dod1450

I was updated to V 4.9.010 today. My questions what did this improved?


----------



## poppo

dod1450 said:


> I was updated to V 4.9.010 today. My questions what did this improved?


The iPad version got 30 second skip and some bug fixes.

IMO someone should start a new thread for the new Android version so people don't have to wade through pages of non-relevant stuff from older versions.


----------



## KyL416

dod1450 said:


> I was updated to V 4.9.010 today. My questions what did this improved?


Check the "What's New" section in Google Play:
DIRECTV - Android Apps on Google Play


> Thanks for using the DIRECTV app! We're working hard to improve your experience! Here's what's new in this update.
> • Scroll the Live Guide and change channels while watching Live TV
> • Added 30 second skip ahead while watching recorded, DVR Shows
> • Bug Fixes
> • Performance Enhancements


----------



## dod1450

can we changed the group title to the latest droid version 4.9.101???


----------

